# need chaos tactics



## killer13 (Mar 7, 2008)

i need help with my chaos.i have 1 tzeentch champ,12 warriors with shields and 5 knights


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

What help do you need? An army list? You're not giving us much to work with.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

if your looking at what to get next i'd suggest another character and some marauders. to give you numbers flaggellants make excellent tzeench marauders then look to a few skirmishing type units or some marauder horse or some chaos ogres to give your army some back bone. if you want tactics there isnt much you can say for 2 small units


----------

